# General > Application Testing >  Please Test my Software

## eku55555

Good day,

I made this software as my project. It is a Voice Operated Address Book. Can anyone test it and tell me if there are any errors or bugs? I only tested it in Windows XP so I'm not sure if it works on other OS. PM me if your interested. Thank you.

Edit: I have added a new installer and a guide inside the compressed folder.
Here is the link http://sdrv.ms/SVLIfp
Ignore *Step 2 of Getting Started*.

Edit: I forgot to mention that this program requires "Microsoft Speech SDK 5.1". Here is the link.
http://sdrv.ms/QS6Ep8

Enjoy

----------


## Nightwalker83

If you want us to test it please upload the zipped source code (no executable files) to the thread. Also, explain what the application is suppose to achieve and maybe include a picture of the application too.

----------


## eku55555

Here it is.

http://www.4shared.com/zip/j8ZqJR0G/Address_Book.html

As I said, it is a Voice Operated Address book. I'm happy with the outcome, (at least from my side) but I don't know if it works for other OS and if there are any needed files, like an SDK needed to be installed or something. Any feedback is appreciated.

----------


## Nightwalker83

I think most people won't register on a third-party site just to download source such as that. You are better for doing what I said above.

----------


## eku55555

Sorry, I was under the impression that you can download it anytime even without the need to register. The source code is very long and very messy, is it ok to post it here? Or should I use other file-sharing sites?

Edit: Found out how. But it exceeded 500kb limit, even with compressed files.

----------


## Siddharth Rout

eku55555, If you have a hotmail account then you can use skydrive link here as well  :Smilie:

----------


## eku55555

Is this ok?

http://sdrv.ms/Pq5uin

----------


## Nightwalker83

@ eku55555,

Right off the bat when I load the *.vbp I receive a message that "Vdict.dll" could not be loaded. You should edit your first post to included instructions on how you would run you application if it were on your pc.

----------


## eku55555

I see, I had the feeling something is missing. I'll try to fix this later as I am not in my computer at this moment.

----------


## eku55555

Sorry for the double post. Changed my first post.

----------


## eku55555

Hello?

----------


## Nightwalker83

Downloaded version 2 and testing it. You don't have to post if you don't get a response in the thread just wait as it might take a while since we are all volunteers here.

Edit:

After, I install the "SAPI4SDKSUITE.exe" then run "Soundex Thesis.exe" I receive a "Run-time error '-2147220990 (800402202)' Automation Error.

Also, if I run the code from the address book project after this I get "Method 'initialized' of object IVCommand failed" on this line:


vb Code:
Vcmd1.Initialized = 1

You should add any references needed for the project to work correctly to the project. Don't reply on users to add them because that will lead to mistakes.
While, you do the above I noticed that your "Address Book" project references several "Microsoft Speech SDK 5.1" dlls, etc. However, you don't mention this in the instructions included with your source code.

----------


## eku55555

Sorry, it's been uhh... 2 years since I touched this. I only did it in my computer and never had a chance to test it on other computers so when it worked for me, I left it at that.

Anyway, that is strange because I already referenced those to my project before compiling and uploading here. Thanks anyway, I'll fix these things before uploading them again. I don't know how all these problems got here.

EDIT: I found out what's the problem. I forgot to mention that this program requires "Microsoft Speech SDK 5.1". I'm uploading it now. I'll change the first post once upload is finish.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Two years! Why go back to the program after so long?

----------


## eku55555

Because of work. Actually, the program is complete. I just couldn't test it on other computers since I don't have any other besides this. That's why I want to see if the program I made works in other systems. I was hoping someone would test it in Windows Vista or 7.

----------


## eku55555

Bump

----------

